# Two questions on worship



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 24, 2011)

Hey all.

Just as fair warning, I’m triggering the “Dumb Questions Alert“ warnings on this post. They’re things I’m really baffled about, completely unrelated (somewhat) to each other, and not sure how to approach.

1) I was reading Chapter 22, Section 8 of the 1689 LBC regarding the Sabbath day a little while ago, and it spoke of preparing oneself for the Lord’s Day. What exactly does this entail?
2) I’m the only believer in my home, so family worship is completely out of the question. Could I still do worship in the same style as you folks would with your families, just in a modified manner? If so, how?

Hopefully I made sense on #2. If not, let me know.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 24, 2011)

Wiser folks than I will respond, but I'll give it a start. Preparing yourself for the Lord's Day can have a range of meaning. It can mean reading the sermon text ahead of time (if you have access to it), it can mean having no unresolved issues with others (especially if preparing for the Lord's Supper), it can mean taking care of chores/labor early so that the Lord's Day can be spent with a proper focus, and so on.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Andres (May 24, 2011)

Ditto to what Anna said. I would also add, preparing in prayer for both yourself and the service and the obvious but often overlooked preparation of getting to bed on time so that you receive sufficient sleep to be attentive the next morning. 

As for the family worship, I would say that you could do something similar even if it's just yourself. Pray, sing a hymn/Psalm unto God, and then spend some time reading scripture. 1 person or a family of 20 (hello Duggars) could do this.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 24, 2011)

Westminster Larger Catechism:
Question 154: What are the outward means whereby Christ communicates to us the benefits of his mediation?
Answer: The outward and ordinary means whereby Christ communicates to his church the benefits of his mediation, are all his ordinances; especially the Word, sacraments, and prayer; all which are made effectual to the elect for their salvation.


Question 160: What is required of those that hear the Word preached?
Answer: It is required of those that hear the Word preached, that they attend upon it with diligence, preparation, and prayer; examine what they hear by the Scriptures; receive the truth with faith, love, meekness, and readiness of mind, as the Word of God; meditate, and confer of it; hide it in their hearts, and bring forth the fruit of it in their lives.


Question 167: How is our Baptism to be improved by us?
Answer: The needful but much neglected duty of improving our Baptism, is to be performed by us all our life long, especially in the time of temptation, and when we are present at the administration of it to others; by serious and thankful consideration of the nature of it, and of the ends for which Christ instituted it, the privileges and benefits conferred and sealed thereby, and our solemn vow made therein; by being humbled for our sinful defilement, our falling short of, and walking contrary to, the grace of baptism, and our engagements; by growing up to assurance of pardon of sin, and of all other blessings sealed to us in that sacrament; by drawing strength from the death and resurrection of Christ, into whom we are baptized, for the mortifying of sin, and quickening of grace; and by endeavoring to live by faith, to have our conversation in holiness and righteousness, as those that have therein given up their names to Christ; and to walk in brotherly love, as being baptized by the same Spirit into one body.


Question 171: How are they that receive the sacrament of the Lord’s Supper to prepare themselves before they come unto it?
Answer: They that receive the sacrament of the Lord’s Supper are, before they come, to prepare themselves thereunto, by examining themselves of their being in Christ, of their sins and wants; of the truth and measure of their knowledge, faith, repentance; love to God and the brethren, charity to all men, forgiving those that have done them wrong; of their desires after Christ, and of their new obedience; and by renewing the exercise of these graces, by serious meditation, and fervent prayer.


Question 185: How are we to pray.?
Answer: We are to pray with an awful apprehension of the majesty of God, and deep sense of our own unworthiness, necessities, and sins; with penitent, thankful, and enlarged hearts; with understanding, faith, sincerity, fervency, love, and perseverance, waiting upon him, with humble submission to his will.


----------



## Tim (May 25, 2011)

I live by myself. For my own worship (I consider myself to be a family of one), I read scripture, sing Psalms, and pray. Doing so is not only a blessing to me personally, but establishes a routine in the Lindsay household that will continue once a wife and children come along, Lord willing. 

I am delighted and encouraged that you are asking these questions. It might feel strange to sing by yourself in your own private worship, but it is an enormous blessing. If you live with non-believers, I should think that it would also be a good witness.


----------

